# Sinamics S120, CU320, Starter Software, Telegrammverlängerung



## elifendt (6 November 2012)

Hallo Antriebsfreunde,

Ich arbeite mit einer CPU317F und einer CU320. Die Kommunikation wird über das Telegramm 111 realisiert. Jetzt brauch ich für mein "Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich" Signal ein extra Ausgangs-Bit. Da ich das Telegramm 111 nicht verändern mag, muss ich mit einer Telegrammverlängerung arbeiten. Allerdings ist es auch möglich Zusatzdaten hinzu zu fügen. 
Da meine Frage: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen: "Telegrammverlängerung hinzufügen" und "Zusatzdaten hinzüfügen". 

Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit das Signal "Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich" an die CPU zu übergeben ohne das Telegramm 111 zu verändern?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

MfG
eli


----------



## Sinix (6 November 2012)

Was meinst du mit Zwangsdynamisierung?
Die CU320 hat auch onboard-digitale Ausgänge, wenn es nur ein Bit ist, vielleicht auch eine Lösung.

Telegramverlängerung bedeutet in der Telegrammkonfiguration dein Achsen-Objekt anklicken so dass Telegramm 111 markiert ist und dann unten auf Button "Zeile einfügen" klicken. Im Feld Länge kannst du die Bytezahl der Verlängerung bestimmen. 

"Zusatzdaten hinzufügen" meint sicher das Gleiche. Möglicherweise sind aber auch in den Standard-Telegrammen nicht beschaltete Bits und Bytes die ggf genutzt werden können, zB Telegramm 390 (CU) Bits im Zustandsword

MfG


----------



## elifendt (6 November 2012)

Ich habe die ganze Sache glaub ich zu wenig ausgeführt: (Deswegen auch zwei zusätzliche Bilder)

Ich muss wenn ich ProfiSafe verwende regelmäßig eine Zwangsdynamisierung durchführen. Das Signal "Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich" muss ich dabei an die CPU übergeben, die einen passenden Zeitpunkt abwartet und dann über "Anwahl Teststopp" diese Zwangsdynamisierung durchführt. Dieses Signal kann ich aber wenn ich mein Telegramm 111 nicht verändern will nur über eine Telegrammverlängerung oder über Zusatzdaten an die CPU schicken. 
Meine Frage ist: 
Verwende ich Zusatzdaten dazu oder muss es eine Telegrammverlängerung sein? Und welches Signal muss bei "Anwahl Teststopp" und "Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich" verschaltet werden und welches Signal ist das dann in der CPU? 

Ach ja und ich arbeite übrigens mit dem FB283!


----------



## Sinix (6 November 2012)

Hab noch nicht mit Profisafe und CU320 gearbeitet. 
Hast du aber schonmal bei dem Profisafe-Telegramm geschaut ob das nicht irgendwie verschaltet werden kann?


----------



## elifendt (6 November 2012)

Das ProfiSafe Telegramm ist Standard und kann nicht verändert werden. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Telegrammverlängerung angefügt. 
Was jetzt das Problem ist: Ich möchte quasi den Ausgang r9723[Bit0] - Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich auf diese Telegrammverlängerung legen. Und gleichzeitig möchte ich ein Eingangs-Telegrammverlängerungs-Bit auf den p9705 - Anwahl Teststopp legen. Wie kann ich das realisieren?


----------



## elifendt (6 November 2012)

Also das Problem ist nur wie folg zu lösen (laut Siemens Support):

Da das Telegramm111 in der Telegrammkonfiguration unter Binector-Konector-Wandler alle 5 Worte belegt und sonst keine mehr übrig sind, kann ich das Signal Zwangsdynamisierung unter Verwendung von Telegramm 111 nicht über eine Telegramm-Verlängerung an die CPU übergeben. 
Die einzige Möglichkeit dieses Signal an die CPU zu übergeben: Telegramm 111 auf freie BICO-Verschaltung zu verändern und auf einem Reserve-Bit das Signal auflegen. 

Klingt zwar komisch, ist aber so!


----------



## Pikador (20 November 2012)

Klar kannst Du den Telegramm verlängern. Ich glaube die gesammt Länge darf nicht 16 Worte übersteigen.
Dein Telegramm bleibt so wie es ist, nur dahinter fügst Du was dazu. Habe ich oft mit Telegramm 105 oder 106 gemacht.


----------



## elifendt (20 November 2012)

Stimmt, klar kann ich ein Telegramm verlängern!
Was ich wollte ist ein Ausgangsbit an die CPU zu schicken. 
Verwende doch mal das Telegramm 111. Füge dann eine Telegrammverlängerung hinzu und verschalte den Ausgang "r9723[Bit0] - Zwangsdynamisierung erforderlich" mit einem Ausgang (Binektor-Konnektor Wandler). Wenn das bei dir funktioniert, sag bescheid wie du es realisiert hast!


----------



## Pikador (22 November 2012)

Hallo,

im Anhang findest Du ein Beispielprojekt mit Telegrammerweiterung. 
Wie ich es gemacht habe:
Freies Telegramm(999) in Scout bei Antrieb_1 eingefügt
HW-Abgleich gemacht
Telegramm 999 auf 105 umgestellt. Dann hatte ich automatisch eine Verlängerung von 6 Wörtern in jede Richtung. Mit der Größe von 999 kannst Du die Größe von der Verlängerung anpassen.
HW-Abgleich durchgeführt. Die Beiden Häckchen sind Rot. So soll es auch sein wenn man Standard Telegramm verlängert
In Antrieb_1 unter Kommunikation die Verlängerung verschaltet. Für Bits(Du wolltest ja ein Bit Senden) habe ich den r2089[2] genommen. Unter Bi-Co Wandler kannst Du die Bits verschalten
Fertig
Es ist Telegramm 105. 111 Wurde mir nicht angeboten. Wahrscheinlich hast Du anderen Motor oder Regelungsart.
Beachte, dass alle nachfollgenden Adressen sich verschieben. Wir benutzen meistens die Telegramme 105 und 106, und zu jedem Telegramm grundsätzlich eine Verlängerung. Egal ob man sie braucht oder nicht.
Irgend wann braucht man sie immer. 
Ich kenne keine andere Möglichkeit ein Telegramm zu verlängern. Habe auch nicht danach gesucht. Wenn Jemand sie kennt, dann bitte posten.

Viele Grüße
Pikador


----------



## elifendt (22 November 2012)

Die Anwahl von Telegramm 111 ist nur möglich, wenn die Achse als Einfachpositionierer deklariert wurde! ICH ARBEITE MIT EINEM EINFACHPOSITIONIERER UND DEM TELEGRAMM 111! 
Unterschied Telegramm 111 - Telegramm 105 = Telegramm 111 benötigt 2 Worte mehr! Das heißt: Wenn ich Telegramm 111 angewählt habe und ins Bild Binektor-Konnektor Wandler gehe, sind alle Ausgänge vom Telegramm 111 belegt! Egal wieviel Telegrammverlängerung ich hinzu gefügt habe. Es ist einfach nur möglich 5 Worte an die SPS zu senden und Telegramm 111 belegt alle!
Ich hab zur Verdeutlichung dein Projekt abgeändert und angehängt.

Grüße
eli


----------



## Pikador (22 November 2012)

Hallo,

ich sehe das jetzt. die Bi-Co Wandler sind bei Telegramm 111 alle besetzt.
Ich habe jetzt das Telegramm von der CU erweitert und dort das signal für Zwangsdinamisierung eingefügt.

Viele Grüße


----------

